
Ting Hai Effect - l33tbro
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ting_Hai_effect
======
atian
Likely conjoined. The same factors allowing the film to be aired/released are
likely to have caused the market drop.

Only certain times when availability opens up for non A+++++ films.

